# Looking for two sets of Dark Eldar Kabalite Warrior Blaster Bits x2



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking for two sets of Dark Eldar Kabalite Warrior Blaster Bits (with both arms)
will pay reasonable price. I also have about 2800 MTG cards for sale, so if you're interested in anything for trade let me know and I'll see if I have it.


----------

